# Rig report



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

If the weather and crew works out I may head to the rigs Saturday morning and come back Sunday afternoon. Anyone planing on going this weekend or any of y'all been out that way and have a report?
Thanks


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Headed out tomorrow for an overnighter. Will let you know how we do Thursday night.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Wide Spread, We'll be out there as well... Hit us on 16 or 68. Good luck


Kned


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck guys. I'll be looking forward to the report.
Donnie


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

We're heading out there on Sunday morning and staying overnight. Will post report when we return. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

We were at Petronius Friday night and the water was beautiful blue but it was dead. Put a nice bull dolphin the boat on the troll at sundown. He passed on 4 meat baits and slammed a moldcraft in hte prop wash, crazy. No fliers anywhere. Caught a few small blackfins jigging. Chunked for a while but the current was keeping the chunks on the surface and we didn't see any surface action. 

Hardly any bait there. May have been a lot better at beer can and marlin and ram powell but we elected to put hte swoord lines out for the night and not to burn anymore fuel and find out.

They are in some serious blue water though, good luck to you!


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

TinManMike said:


> We're heading out there on Sunday morning and staying overnight. Will post report when we return. Good Luck to all!


I'll be on 68. Give me a call Sunday and I'll let you know how we are doing and where we found the fish. Good luck.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Rigger, we will give you a shout on Sunday. Good Luck!

Thanks for the update Thisldu!


----------



## thick (Aug 16, 2011)

We were out there Thursday and Friday last week. Noble Jim Day nothing, few marks at deep water nat. and lots of sharks, Horn Mtn had blackfins, and Marlin same. Noble Amos Runner was flaring so I am sure it was hot we just didn't have the fuel to get there. Beer can had tuna busting everywhere at day light. We were out of live bait so we skipped ballyhoo at the can. All three boats on the beer can caught at least one yellowfin in the 50-60lb range. As for us I lost ours at the boat! Tough couple days of fishing. Seas were 2-4 and 3-5 strong southwest current up against E-NE 10-15 knot wind. Rough conditions took a toll on our bait and our spirits.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update Thick. Sounds like a long trip.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Ended up going to the Spur vs rigs last night. I posted a report earlier. Not much happening out there other than a couple of swordfish bites for us.


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report. We are still heading out Saturday if the weather holds out. If anyone else is heading out give me a call on 68. I'll let y'all know how we do.


----------

